

Microsoft's 'Nano server' – the future nucleus of Windows Server - luisrudge
http://www.neowin.net/news/leaked-slides-detail-microsofts-nano-server---the-future-nucleus-of-windows-server

======
luisrudge
the slides are here:
[http://wzascok.livejournal.com/30819.html](http://wzascok.livejournal.com/30819.html)

